# Chrome Plater Update



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just to let all those that want to know. The plater in Providence , RI, AUSTIN Chrome Plating, finally finished my headlight doors, tail light trims, and front and rear bumpers.
The small parts came out pretty good, bit I made the mistake of telling him not to worry about the areas that get blacked out..... and he didn't!  So I have a little work to prep those areas. As for the bumpers and the overall chroming, He did a great job. I did grow slightly older waiting for the parts, but finally picked them up last week ( April to end of July!)
On a score of 1- 10 ( 10 the best) I would give him an 8.5 -9!

That is all I have to report.

rich


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

Good to hear..... We ( I ) try to achieve the best quality when I run a Bumper or misc. parts.... Most ( Chrome Platers ) are good guys, some do ruin it for others... Joe


----------

